# Linux erste schritte.



## IIC13 (27. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich will zu Linux wechseln, mich nervt so was von Windows, ich war schon dabei mein PC zu schrotten.
Zb wie jetzt ich kann nichts deinstallieren oder installieren weil schei... Windows so behindert ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes mall system neustarten weil ich nichts deinstallieren/installieren kann,
mindestens 3 mal in der Woche macht mein PC selber ein neustart ohne mich zu fragen usw,
ja ich hab auf manuelle updates eingestellt aber es funktioniert einfach nicht, jedes mal wenn ein update ist neustarten.
200 Treiber immer installieren, viel unnötiges zeug im System wozu diese ganze Assistenten ? wtf..
Also ich werde mein Windows7 Home Premium 64Bit bei Ebay verkaufen dass ist 100% sicher.
Ich hab ein Linux Betriebssystem installiert, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit dem Internet verbinden.
Ich hab das neuste Linux, es ist noch in BETA Version. Ach so wie kann ich Linux installieren ohne Windows ?
Ich hab Linux mit über Windows installiert, aber ich will NUR Linux haben, kein Windows mehr.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Welches Linux hast du genau installiert? Da gibt es mehrere Distributionen.
Gehst du über LAN oder WLAN ins Netz?
Hast du ein Android Smartphone (das man ggf für Teethering verwenden kann)?

//Edit: Ok ist wohl Ubuntu


----------



## IIC13 (27. Juni 2013)

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu dieses 13.04


----------



## blackout24 (27. Juni 2013)

Auf CD/DVD brennen oder auf einen bootbaren USB Stick machen -> Davon booten -> Bei der Installation auswählen, dass die gesamte Festplatte verwendet werden soll (Alle bis dahin vorhanden Daten sind dann weg) -> Fertig.

Wie es von deinem Screenshot aussieht hast du den Windows Installer genommen um Ubuntu zu installiern, das ist am Ende aber keine richtige Installation sondern benutzt das vorhandene Windows Dateisystem und dessen Partitionen was alles etwas ausbremst und langsamer macht. Der Windows Installer ist dazu gedacht es aus zu probieren und einfach wie eine Programm in Windows wieder entfernen zu können.

Also die ISO (das CD Image) laden in dem man bei 13.04 im Dropdown Menü 64 Bit auswählt. Dann "Get Ubuntu" und auf der Spenden Seite die dann kommt unten auf "Take me to the download". Danach startet der Download.


----------



## IIC13 (27. Juni 2013)

Ja ok download ist eine Sache die zweite ist wenn ich Linux hab, usw wie connecte ich zum Internet ? Ich kann irgendwie nicht jetzt connecten, also ich hab auch Linux jetzt und es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Ich will einfach nur per LAN ins Internet das wars. Also Linux will von mir irgend einen MAC code, denn habe ich bei speedport.ip in meinem Router gefunden. Hab den Code eingetippt und nichts.. als hätte ich nichts gemacht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Juni 2013)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Ja ok download ist eine Sache die zweite ist wenn ich Linux hab, usw wie connecte ich zum Internet ? Ich kann irgendwie nicht jetzt connecten, also ich hab auch Linux jetzt und es funktioniert einfach nicht.
> Ich will einfach nur per LAN ins Internet das wars. Also Linux will von mir irgend einen MAC code, denn habe ich bei speedport.ip in meinem Router gefunden. Hab den Code eingetippt und nichts.. als hätte ich nichts gemacht.


 Ne genaue Fehlerbeschreibung wär nicht schlecht. 
Mit "geht nicht" kann man nicht viel anfangen.

Ich musste bisher nie was machen, die mitgelieferten Treiber ham immer super funktioniert und konfiguriert wurde auch alles von alleine. (Im Gegensatz zu Windows, wo ich jedes mal die Treiber CD suchen muss... )
Aber Probleme kann es überall geben.

Wenn du sagst, der Router erkennt den PC, muss er ja schonmal bis da hin kommen.
Oder um was für eine MAC Adresse gehts da?
Stimmen die Einstellungen auch?

Siehst du mit dem Ubuntu PC andere Geräte im Netzwerk? 
(mal Router und andere Geräte anpingen, das gleiche auch mal mit z.B. google.com probieren)

Was sagt: "ifconfig" ? (ohne die "" im Terminal eingeben)


PS: Die Bedienung von Ubuntu ist als Windows Nutzer eher gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Falls dir das nicht gefällt, gibt es da optisch und von der Bedienung her an Windows orientierte Distributionen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2013)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich will zu Linux wechseln, mich nervt so was von Windows, ich war schon dabei mein PC zu schrotten.
> Zb wie jetzt ich kann nichts deinstallieren oder installieren weil schei... Windows so behindert ist.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Windows Dich schon so nervt, dann wäre ich mir nicht sicher, dass Du mit Linux glücklicher wirst. Du solltest auch bedenken, dass Du die von Dir installierten Programme (lt. Screen) unter Linux großteils nicht mehr (bzw. nur auf Umwegen) nutzen kannst.

Zum Internetproblem:

Kannst Du mal die Ausgaben von "ifconfig" und "cat /etc/network/Interfaces" (jeweils im Terminal ohne "" eingeben) posten?


----------



## xPsyGamerx (28. Juni 2013)

Im Grunde genommen machst du dir das leben mit Ubuntu sogar schwerer - vorallem mit der neuen Gnome3 Oberfläche ist alles nicht mehr so einfach. Ja, Ubuntu ist ein Linux, aber hat seinen Ursprung in Debian. 

Wenn du unbedingt zu Linux wechseln willst und mit der angeblich erleichternden Benutzeroberfläche klar kommst: Dateien und Passwörter sichern, Alle Festplatten Formatieren, alles von Grund auf neu Aufsetzen und freuen


----------



## Haxti (28. Juni 2013)

Klingt jetzt etwas doof, aber wenn man es schon hinbekommt windows 7 regelmäßig schach-matt zu setzen und mit der installation seine probleme hat, dann sollte man sich das nicht antun, sondern an seinem windows Verständnis feilen. Ist deutlich weniger Aufwand. 

Auch wenn windows und linux schlecht vergleichbar sind ist linux in fast allen Fällen schwieriger zu handhaben. Gerade für Anfänger. 

Ich wuerde mir, bevor ich alles platt mache, erstmal ein linux in eine virtuelle maschine packen und übergangsweise versuchen damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juni 2013)

Um ins Internet zu kommen einfach den PC an einen DHCP fähigen Router anschliessen, der bezieht dann von selbst eine LAN IP und richtet den Gateway so ein das du über den Router ins Internet kommst.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (28. Juni 2013)

Oder schalte das DHCP Protokoll in deinem DSL aus und vergebe dem Ubuntu PC eine statische IP.

Vielleicht findest du irgendwo eine ältere Ubuntu Version mit Gnome  2 Oberfläche. Die letzte müsste 11:04 gewesen sein.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juni 2013)

Die letzte war 10.10 die schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## IIC13 (28. Juni 2013)

Also egal ob es leicht ist oder schwer, die rede war das Windows nervt und nicht schwer ist ;D
Meine SSD ist andauernd voll, keine Ahnung wieso, BO2 funktioniert nicht, immer "keine Rückmeldung", pc startet sich neu von selber, immer viel Toolbars usw werden installiert, 30% von meinen Programmen stürzen nach ca 2-6h ab.
Einfach so ohne Grund. Ich will einfach nur Linux, Spiele spiele ich nicht mehr also daher lieber für 60€ Win7 verkaufen sich ein Bier und Chips zu kaufen und dann auf neuem Linux filme gucken ;D
WINDOWS IST FÜR MICH TOT. ich kenne kein Windows.

Wenn ich auf dem Linux auf mein USB Stick gehe also ihn öffne laggt es wie behindert, der Maus Cursor bewegt sich 10pixeln jede 5-10sec... aber wenn ich nicht auf mein USB Stick gehe ist alles normal, vooooolll komisch.

Um auf Linux zu gehen muss ich jedes mal PC neustarten.
Bewertung für Linux von mir:
Funktionalität: 1/10 (Kein Internet, kein Zugriff auf USB Stick weil  es mit einem Crash endet und man den PC neustarten muss, Linux ist bisschen unlogisch, wenn man manuel sich mit dem Internet verbinden will gibt es 300 Sachen zum einstellen und bevor du überhaut was einstellen kannst musst du erst zwischen 300 Verbindungstypen auswählen.)
Logik: bei mir 0/10
Grafik: 3/10 bei windows 1/10...
Stabilität: 1/10 (manche Fenster enden nicht mit Crash und PC neustart)

Ich hab LAN Kabel reingesteckt und was ist passiert ? Nichtmal der Cursor hat gezuckt.


----------



## xPsyGamerx (28. Juni 2013)

Hmm da wird wahrscheinlich eher an deiner Hardware etwas nicht stimmen. 

Das du deinen PC zumüllst kann ja kein Windows was dafür - das liegt am Anwender! Nicht am Betriebssystem. Auch wenn du Ubuntu zum laufen bekommst wird der PC nach einiger Zeit auch voll sein. Nur zur Info - wenn ich Ubuntu auf meinem PC installiere dann erkennt Ubuntu direkt die Treiber meines Wlan Sticks - brauch nur noch den Sicherheitscode eingeben und lossurfen


----------



## crusherd (28. Juni 2013)

Hi,

So wie es aussieht, hast du ein Problem mit der Hardware und nicht mit Linux oder Windows. Linux findet automatisch deine Hardware und nutzt auch die richtigen Treiber, sodass du sofort loslegen kannst.
Kannst du denn definitiv ausschließen, dass deine Hardware in Ordnung ist?

PS.: Bei den meisten Installationen unter Windows kannst du den automatischen modus nehmen (kommt halt auch viel Müll mit auf die Festplatte) oder du passt die Installation an.

Gruß
crusherd

EDIT:
Wenn du schon von Windows genervt bist, wird es mit linux nicht wesentlich besser, da du dich erstmal einarbeiten musst.


----------



## IIC13 (29. Juni 2013)

@crusherd
Also ich nehme meinen LAN Kabel, schließe es am Mainboard an und hab Internet. Bei Linux funktioniert es nicht so wie bei Windows Kabel rein und fertig.
Also ich hab das Gefühl das bei mir mein Linux nicht richtig funtzt. Es ist irgendwie komisch, also Linux will von mir einen MAC Code fürs Internet, ich schreibe es rein, drücke OK/Speichern und nichts passiert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Juni 2013)

Mach mal nen Screenshot von dem Fenster, dass eine MAC Adresse wissen will.
Könnte wie bereits jemand sagte ein DHCP Problem sein. -> alles schnell manuell vergeben und freuen 
EDIT: kam übrigens von PsyGamer, den du gerade angepöbelt hast.

Hast du jetzt mal den Router, andere Geräte im Netzwerk und irgendwas im Internet angepingt?
Dazu im Terminal: 
	
	



```
ping google.com
```
 bzw. ping + ip des Ziels eingeben. Abbrechen kannst du die Anfragen mit Strg+c.

Was gibt dir: 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
 aus?


----------



## xEbo (30. Juni 2013)

Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: RTFM! 
Anstatt sich ein wenig zu benehmen und nicht "frech heraus die wahrheit zu sagen", lieber den Fehler suchen. Bei Linux muss man das auch machen, nicht nur bei Windows. Ansonsten stimme ich xPsyGamerx vollkommen zu. Richtige treiber laden, kontrollieren ob überhaupt Treiber geladen sind. Dann ipconfig nachschauen. Wenn der dhcp daemon nicht läuft, den vielleicht starten oder gleich eine net-conf machen.
Lies dir bitte erst ein mal einige Guides zu Linux durch. Zum Beispiel hat jede Distribution eine Dokumentation die man sich zu gemüte führen kann. Da werden die meißten Probleme schon umgangen.


----------



## IIC13 (2. Juli 2013)

@Thread
Also wie man Pingt weiß ich ^.^
@echo
:loop
ping -t IP -l 500
ping -t IP -l 400
ping -t IP -l 300
ping -t IP -l 200
ping -t IP -l 100
ping -t IP -l 50
goto loop

Und als .bat und los ;p

Also zum Thread, soll ich ifconfig ins cmd schreiben ?


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2013)

IIC13 schrieb:


> IIC13/PsyGamer
> 1/0
> 
> @Thread
> ...



Was soll das sein? Ein "Ping-Script"  Ein einzelner Ping würde es auch tun auch wenn da wohl eh nichts bei rauskommt.

Ja, poste mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig. Aber nicht im cmd (Windows) sondern im Terminal unter Linux. Und wenn Du schon mal drin bist gibt mal "cat /etc/network/Interfaces" ein. Das sollte den Inhalt der Datei ausgeben. Das könntest Du auch mal posten.


----------



## IIC13 (3. Juli 2013)

@Thread
Aber wo ist dieser Terminal, wtf ich höre das erste mal von Terminal. Ich hab Linux das erste mal in meinem Leben auf dem PC.
Irgendwie ist mir Linux echt zu blöd... mit Windows kenne ich mich aus dann bleibe ich bei Windows. Windows nervt hat aber naja..

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Supeq (3. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube Linux ist nix für dich, wenn du schon mit Windows nicht klar kommst^^ Windows 7 läuft absolut stabil ! Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist, hast du dir entweder Malware oder nen Hardwaredefekt eingefangen.


----------



## IIC13 (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist es auch Stabil -_- nicht 1 mal Restart nötig gewesen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

Tag zusammen!

Provokationen und Beleidigungen wurden entfernt! 
Wenn ihr persönliche Differenzen habt, dann klärt diese bitte via PN.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Ubuntu eh nicht zum Spielen geeignet ist und du mit BO2 auf Linux auch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen wärst.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juli 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht, dass Linux das richtige für dich ist.

Deine Eigeninitiative geht irgendwie Richtung 0.

Was machst du denn, wenn du in Windows die Eingabeaufforderung öffnest?
Genau, du drückst die Windows Taste und schreibst dann: cmd oder Eingabeaufforderung.
Unter Ubuntu funktioniert das genau so. Windowstaste drücken, Terminal eingeben, angezeigtes Ergebnis öffnen.

Wenn nicht, wie wärs mit googeln?
Klick gleich der erste Eintrag hätte dir alles gesagt...


Würde mich natürlich trotzdem freuen, wenn du es weiter versuchen willst.


----------



## IIC13 (4. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab vor auf meinem mini pc ein Linux zu installieren ;p


----------



## Supeq (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## skyscraper (5. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht solltestDu dein Windows auch einfach mal neu aufsetzen... Das löst viele Probleme und macht den PC auch noch schneller.


----------

